
Should I Use A Button? - sammorris12
http://www.shouldiuseabutton.com
======
jasonlotito
So, I've always described the distinction between buttons and links this way:

Buttons do something, links take you some where. When I see a button, I assume
something is going to happen. Something is going to change. An event is going
to occur. When a button just takes me somewhere, it gets confusing.

I understand style is important, but for me, if it looks like a button, I'm
going to assume it acts like a button. Acting like a link makes me worry that
I missed something. That leads to frustration.

Buttons do, links lead.

~~~
fusiongyro
Your second paragraph is worth more than that entire site.

~~~
PavlovsCat
buttonsdosomething-linkstakeyousomewhere.com is still free :P

(and so is shouldiregisteradoma.in)

------
pit
Using this site in IE9 is like an existential crisis -- pressing the button
doesn't do anything, but it's there, so you're left wondering "should I use a
button?"

~~~
freehunter
In Chrome I had to click the first button 3 times before anything happened. I
was beginning to think the same thing.

------
lambtron
It would be great if there were some examples of good and bad buttons and
their contexts.

~~~
jannotti
Yes. This site had exactly as much content as its url.

